

PDF Libraries - harrisosserman

My friend and I are building Campaign Compass (www.campaigncompass.com), a simple way to comply with political campaign regulations.  We are trying to figure out the best way to autofill a single PDF page.  This page might need to be copied n times and filled n times with unique data.  We are writing this in Python.<p>Any help would be greatly appreciated!!
======
TylerE
Report lab will give you the low level tools you need to write out a pdf page,
overlaid over an existing background.

